# Lungarno



## Aryen

Eccomi con il secondo post della giornata!

Devo tradurre in inglese l'espressione italiana (o forse solo fiorentina) lungarno, che indica le vie che corrono lungo le sponde del fiume Arno.
C'è un altro modo più efficace di _Arno's sides/banks_?


----------



## johngiovanni

"On *ARNO's banks* the endless feud to brew" Il Paradiso Canto XVI ?


----------



## Necsus

Secondo l'Hazon e il Picchi dovrebbe essere _'(the) Arno embankment'_. Ma aspetta gli esperti...


----------



## johngiovanni

Ho letto anche "Arno's banks" o "the banks of the Arno" nelle guide turistiche.


----------



## Lorena1970

Googleando:
"Arno's banks" da 805 risultati, mentre "Arnos' embankment" ne da...3!
"Arno banks" ne dà 1360 e "Arno embankment" 1260.
Ne deduco che non ci vuole il genitivo sassone e che i due termini sono più o meno intercambiabili (ma forse bisognerebbe approfondire la ricerca su google per capire quale è il più comune)

HTH


----------



## johngiovanni

Tuttavia, "Banks of the Arno" - 715,000 risulti!


----------



## johngiovanni

Ho in mente che la parola “embankment” significa un argine o una diga.


----------



## Lorena1970

Sì, non avevo fatto la ricerca "banks of the arno" né "embankment of the arno".
Anche secondo me "banks" in entrambe le forme è più comune.
In effetti mi pare che a Londra si dica "let's take a walk on the riverbanks/Thames banks" e non "let's take a walk on the river embankment/Thames embankment", o sbaglio...?

Quindi suggerirei "Arno banks" se si fa riferimento ai lungarni (costruiti sopra agli argini del fiume), mentre "Arno embankment" se si fa riferimento all'argine vero e proprio allo stesso livello del fiume, che in alcune città è praticabile (vedi Parigi e Londra in alcuni punti).


----------



## johngiovanni

Gli argini e i margini dell'Arno. Ho in mente che la parola "embankment" significa un argine o una diga.  "Along the riverbank" but more likely "along the banks of the Thames/ the Arno".  "Arno's banks sounds a little "poetic" - and try saying Thames' or Thames's banks - I think these both sound strange.


----------



## Lorena1970

Sì, concordo. Guarda che ho editato il mio post #8. Che ne pensi?


----------



## johngiovanni

Si - grazie - e concordo.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

E' solo un'idea, ma perchè non lasciare l'originale italiano "Lungarno"? 
E' identificativo e anche le guide turistiche parlano di _"The Lungarno of Pisa"_ for instance.

Poterebbe andare?


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao Y!
Potrebbe esserci la necessità di spiegare cos'è un "lungarno" (non è detto sia sempre comprensibile), e allora cosa useremmo...?
A quanto pare, "Arno banks" oppure "the banks of Arno"


----------



## johngiovanni

"The banks of Arno" and "Arno banks" sound very unusual.  Preferisco (1) "The banks of _the_ Arno".


----------



## Yulan

Lorena1970 said:


> Ciao Y!
> Potrebbe esserci la necessità di spiegare cos'è un "lungarno" (non è detto sia sempre comprensibile), e allora cosa useremmo...?
> A quanto pare, "Arno banks" oppure "the banks of Arno"


 

Ciao carissima LO, 

Sì, certamente. 

Il fatto è che il "Lungarno" non identifica solo le rive dell'Arno, ma include anche le strade vere e proprie che costeggiano il fiume.
Any idea?


*EDIT:* Credo che la proposta di Necsus (... guarda caso, eh?) sia quella corretta


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> "The banks of Arno" and "Arno banks" sound very unusual.  Preferisco (1) "The banks of _the_ Arno".



Hai certamente ragione: ho dimenticato io gli articoli!




Yulan said:


> Ciao carissima LO,
> 
> Sì, certamente.
> 
> Il fatto è che il "Lungarno" non identifica solo le rive dell'Arno, ma include anche le strade vere e proprie che costeggiano il fiume.



Infatti! Guarda il post#8: banks sono le strade/camminamenti al di spora dell'argine, embankment è l'area a livello del fiume compresa tra il muro di contenimento e il vero e proprio letto del fiume (quando non è in piena!). Così almeno pare la veda anche Johngiovanni.

Vediamo se altri intervengono su questa distinzione.


----------



## Yulan

Certo, LO, siamo d'accordo. 

Continuo a votare per Necsus


----------



## Necsus

Ti ringrazio per la fiducia, Yulan. Se la mia proposta è quella giusta per i madrelingua non posso saperlo, e forse non sarà così, so però che l'ho fatta dopo aver visto che il Sansoni fa questa distinzione per _lungofiume_: _riverside; (artificiale) embankment_. E il lungarno, come il lungotevere o altri, insomma, il lungofiume, definisce principalmente la strada che segue il corso del fiume, che è necessariamente artificiale (come gli argini, del resto, in una città).


----------



## Lorena1970

@ Yulan- non fraintendermi: ho azzardato una definizione/differenza incuriosita dal quesito e basata sul fatto che in effetti le parti praticabili al livello del fiume, nel caso dell'Arno e credo anche di altri fiumi, non sono la stessa cosa dei lungarni. A questo punto sono curiosa anche io di capire bene cosa gli inglesi intendono con "embankment" e cosa con "banks": una differenza ci deve pur essere!


----------



## Yulan

Oh, LO! Certo che non ti fraintendo! 

In attesa di "native" puoi provare a googlare immagini "Embankment of the River Arno" ... secondo me trovi le immagini del Lungarno 

Grazie


----------



## Lorena1970

Il fatto è che si trovano lo stesso con "banks of the river Arno"....
L'intento non era contrastare Necsus: ora ho proprio il dubbio che sia l'esatto contrario di quanto descritto nel mio post #8...!
A questo punto vorrei davvero sapere anche io se i Lungarni sono da definirsi, dovendoli spiegare, "embankment" o "banks", perché non mi è chiaro!

Natives, any help...?

edit: Necsus ha ragione! Sorry for the mess! E oltre tutto è proprio il contrario del mio post #8...


----------



## Yulan

Necsus said:


> Ti ringrazio per la fiducia, Yulan. Se la mia proposta è quella giusta per i madrelingua non posso saperlo, e forse non sarà così, so però che l'ho fatta dopo aver visto che il Sansoni fa questa distinzione per _lungofiume_: _riverside; (artificiale) embankment_. E il lungarno, come il lungotevere o altri, insomma, il lungofiume, definisce principalmente la strada che segue il corso del fiume, che è necessariamente artificiale (come gli argini, del resto, in una città).


 

Sì, Necsus, sono d'accordo.
La mia preferenza (che sicuramente è del tutto personale) per "embankment" rispetto a "banks" è dovuta al fatto che "embankment è un elemento, come dire, antropico, mentre "banks" possono essere tranquillamente semplici elementi naturali.

Quando penso al Lungarno vedo "l'embankment", se penso, che so, al Nera ... vedo delle "banks". 
Ma, sicuramente, come dice anche LO, aspettiamo "native"


----------



## Lorena1970

Avete ragione: chiedo venia! Ho capovolto il significato. Sorry.


----------



## Yulan

Per favore, LO!


----------



## Lorena1970

A futura memoria era necessario chiarire!


----------



## furs

Confermo che i questi casi la soluzione migliore e' sempre, sempre, sempre lasciare l'originale e aggiungere una breve spiegazione in parentesi. Peraltro il Lungarno e' sempre e solo la strada lungo il fiume, non l'argine o la riva.


----------



## Yulan

furs said:


> Confermo che i questi casi la soluzione migliore e' sempre, sempre, sempre lasciare l'originale e aggiungere una breve spiegazione in parentesi. Peraltro il Lungarno e' sempre e solo la strada lungo il fiume, non l'argine o la riva.


 
Quanto sono d'accordo Furs nemmeno lo immagini!


----------



## furs

Lo so, infatti l'avevi detto prima di me in questo thread, se non sbaglio.
Sono intervenuto perchè mi sembtrava il caso di riportare la discussione su un terreno più concreto.......


----------



## london calling

furs said:


> Confermo che i questi casi la soluzione migliore e' sempre, sempre, sempre lasciare l'originale e aggiungere una breve spiegazione in parentesi. Peraltro il Lungarno e' sempre e solo la strada lungo il fiume, non l'argine o la riva.


Sorry for piling in at the last minute, but I must say I agree. We'd say "Lungarno" and explain what is meant by that, be it the road which runs alonside the river, the riverside, the embankment, the riverbank....it's like the "Lungosenna" in Paris: we say "the left/right bank" (which comes from the French, of course), but we wouldn't call it the embankment or anything like that. And the same thing applies to the Embankment in London: you'd never translate that, you'd merely explain it.


----------



## Yulan

london calling said:


> Sorry for piling in at the last minute, but I must say I agree. We'd say "Lungarno" and explain what is meant by that, be it the road which runs alonside the river, the riverside, the embankment, the riverbank....it's like the "Lungosenna" in Paris: we say "the left/right bank" (which comes from the French, of course), but we wouldn't call it the embankment or anything like that. And the same thing applies to the Embankment in London: you'd never translate that, you'd merely explain it.


 
Thanks so much, London! 
That's perfectly clear!


----------



## Aryen

Grazie mille a tutti quanti!


----------

